# Polk County Hookers Meeting Nov 19



## pineywoodsangler (Aug 18, 2014)

Polk County Hookers,the fishing club, will have its November meeting on Nov 19, Thursday, 6:30-8 pm. The meeting will be the annual FISHAROUND where we talk about whatever those attending want! Larry Hartley will cover striper fishing and his lake predictions, Chad Holton from TRA will cover black bass fishing as well as "The State of the Lake." Somebody should be able to answer any question you ask, from "favorite bass bait" to "have all the striper gone through the Dam?"

LOCATION: First National Bank 2nd Floor Conference Room, 2121 US190W, (side door). Time: 6:30-8:00 pm.

Meetings are free and open to all, just show up!! Meet other Hookers!

Get on our email list of 200+ by sending your email to [email protected].


----------

